# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Vendo Semilla Maiz INIA 619

## abcalixtro

Ofrezco 10 sacos de semilla certificada INIA 619 Megahibrido. excelente producción, poco cuidado, resistente a plagas.
Precio por saco de 370 soles. puedo enviarla a cualquier parte del pais (costo aparte). 
informacion del Inia sobre la semilla Instituto Nacional de Innovacion Agraria (INIA) - 05-2012 - INIA 619 Megahíbrido
Pueden llamarme al 957200890 o escribirme a abcalixtro@gmail.comTemas similares: VENTA SEMILLA DE QUINUA VARIEDADES ALTIPLANO INIA  Y SALCEDO INIA VENDO SEMILLA DE QUINUA VAR. SALCEDO INIA Y ALTIPLANO para siembra en Costa SEMILLA DE QUINUA SALDEDO INIA PARA COSTA ? Vendo semilla de quinua variedad ALTIPLANO INIA para siembra en costa Semilla de Camote INA 100-INIA

----------


## abcalixtro

Ya no cuento con la Semilla. solo no se como retirar el post. Por favor de tomar en cuenta que ya no cuenta con el producto. Gracias!

----------

